# Time to sell My A6



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

hey guys i ned to sell my car anybody looking for A A6 3.2 quattro fully loaded with 30k miles asking price $42500 obo cash only


----------



## JasonR (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Time to sell My A6 (Audifollow)*

Why are you selling it?


----------

